# chef knife recommendations for a clueless husband



## ZannIAm (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey new here and to be honest! I’m only a home cook (not bad but really I don’t need or make anything special) but my wife is an up and coming chef. I want to impress her with a birthday present. I’m in the market for some chef knives. She doesn’t have a good set, and I’m looking to build some for her. I don’t have infinite means, so I’m looking for ~$200 (US) for a good chef knife (or other, she a sauté chef if that is helpful) that’s likely to last at least 4-5 years before being replaced. There are so many advertisements. Does anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Gift Card._


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Let her pick the knife she needs. It's the cooks choice in what fits/feels good in the hand. Something you can't make a decision on.

BTW, this is the pro's section, you need to be in the industry. There is a general cooking forum for all to use, along with many other forums. There is also a knife section with many knowledgeable folks.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes....gift card or get her something else. A chef's knife for a professional cook is a very personal choice and the details of that choice should be left up to the cook. 

There is also an old superstition in the culinary world. Never give a knife as a gift. It cuts the bonds of the relationship. If you want to WOW her with a great gift, save up some more money and buy her a set of 2.5mm copper pots and pans.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

let her pick her own knife!!! Let her interact with her co-workers, mentors, chef instructors, etc
They're opinions will shape her perception!!!! Nothing that would be sadder for you to take time and effort to be thoughtful and to have her take it to school/work and have them laugh at her. (I'm sure she'd be too loving to tell you)

The individual elements of a knife might look good ON PAPER but that does not mean it fits her ergonomics and her style of cutting. She probably will need at least two gyutos/chef knives. one a finesse knife and one a beater. Just spending 200 bucks is neither good nor bad. Do NOT just buy a knife because it has the cheapest price for a Rockwell number or only because it has a high Rockwell number or a low edge angle.

The main thing is don't buy a knife just because it has 67 layers and it's cheaper than another brand with a similar amount of layers. Do NOT NOT NOT ( did I say NOT enough times) buy a knife you see a youtube of facebook ad for, or whose only sales are through Amazon (OK to by through Amazon. It's a very good retailer and you can compare prices with third parties and they enforce ethical sales. Just do NOT buy a knife that is retailed through Amazon ONLY).

______________________

While I recommend NOT doing this by name brand, Yaxell Gou, Yaxell Super Gou, Mcuesta Zanmai, Yaxell Tsuchimon, Tojiro "flash" Tojiro SG2, Miyabi Mizu, Miyabi Artisan, Kramer by Henckels, MAC professional, etc make well respected by the industry and below your price point
Global, Wusthof ikon, Henckels, messermeister, make well respected "tough knives" Cutlery and More has some great sale prices on mass production knives like these

Anything retailed by seisuke, yanigibaknives, yoshihiro, arigitsu, korin, chef knives to go, knife merchant, etc that is in your price point, would be well respected, they curate what they carry very well.


----------



## toxicant (Sep 14, 2012)

You could always buy her a Shun from a place in which it can be returned for the 200 bucks, you'll have something to actually give her on her birthday and if she doesn't like it she can go to the knife store and exchange it. 

Explain it is a very personal gift and you completely understand how personal a tool is and that you insist she exchange it, if it's not the right tool. I just used Shun as an example, gift cards are so impersonal. 

Have you sneaked a peek at her browser history? All couples are different so just don't jump on that one unless.......

But what do I know, some people like gift cards.


----------



## factory1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Popular Brand In the Uk for Chef Knives "Dick" I believe these are manufactured in Germany to a very high standard you can view them on our site Nextday Catering Equipment They are not over expensive and are very long lasting. We also really like Global and Wusthof but they can be very pricey. Victorinox are probably the best known name out there and they have a huge selection. Our students in the UK all use these are they are well priced and easy to sharp. - Hope this helps


----------

